# Wales



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

Two tourists were travelling in Wales and stopped for lunch at Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch.


They said to the waitress "can you pronounce the name of this place very slowly please".


Of course she said....








.........its Buuurrrgerrr Kiiinnnnggg


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Unfortunately, your joke makes no sense. I thought everybody knew that there is no Burger King in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch. The nearest is in Benllech :wink: 

Gerald


----------



## 101776 (Nov 13, 2006)

geraldandannie said:


> Unfortunately, your joke makes no sense. I thought everybody knew that there is no Burger King in Llanfairpwllgwyngyllgogerychwyrndrobwyll-llantysiliogogogoch. The nearest is in Benllech :wink:
> 
> Gerald


Thought everyone knew its the quality of the staff, like mcdonalds, the caps are to tight, restricting blood flow to the brain, hence the service and quality of the staff.


----------



## teifiprt (Oct 2, 2007)

must have been English tourists


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Ie - pobl dieithr, 'dwi'n meddwl!


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

If you want to hear someone speak v e r y s l o w l y watch "The last days of the Liners" tonight on BBC4 7.30 pm.

I watched last night on BBC3 as we spent our 25th. wedding anniversary on the Queen Mary a few years ago.
The 'American' guide made me cringe with his diction.

Ray.


----------



## foll-de-roll (Oct 29, 2007)

Hi

:lol: :lol: 

I expect some prat will be along shortly to say "this is an old one" . No prizes for guessing who !!.

Good to have a laugh in this miserable po-y Country.

Andy


----------

